# Lighting retrofits



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

Jmy said:


> I'm looking for general ballpark estimates on billing for lighting fixture replacements/retrofits.
> For example - is there a general per fixture rate for say, removing a 2x4 troffer and replacing with a new one, replacing a recessed can with a new one, etc.
> Or are these jobs quoted differently?
> I perform energy audits and sometimes need an estimate to get an analysis out quickly without getting a formal quote.
> ...


Jmy, you are asking a questions that very rarely has a set answer. If you are asking someone to give you a flat rate per piece rate, it can be done, but you have to shoot high if you don't see the site. 

Retrofit usually refers to working with existing fixtures like 2x4 troffers, gutting them, and installing new components. Same with Cans. Just relamp with new technology. 

Questions you would be asked:

What type of environment? Office, warehouse, industrial, etc
What obstacles are in the way? cubicles, equipment, furniture, etc
How high are the fixtures in question? 
How are they mounted? 
What is involved in removal in order to replace?
If they are daisy chained? How? 
What are access hours? Nights only after operations, during the day, weekends only, etc....

All of these things affect pricing among others. Besides that, you aren't going to have contractors broadcasting numbers on the internet for you if they are of above average intelligence. Numbers depend on many things...

Size of the project/quantity of fixtures
Market you are in (Pricing is different market to market, and if traveling, per diem rates are high in NYC vs. Podunk Iowa)


Way too many factors to help you. My advice is to not get in a situation where you have to commit to a number too quickly to put you in this situation. Find a local contractor you trust and who you would recommend for the job and get input from him. If that is not possible, perhaps you are being unrealistic in the ability to turn around fairly accurate numbers in such a short time frame. 

Good luck sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

I never gut a 2x4 layin,,,I can replace three by the time you gut one,,,,,and it's usually around 100-155 a piece to remove old light and install new t8 4' layin , depending on how many, height if ceiling, things could change of course. Installing 6" recessed cans in an exising ceiing will average around 100-150 per light. replacing a recessed light that is there with new guts would probaly be around 60 per can. 4" cans are more. Normal Outdoor floods,,,,0-20 ft 85-125 per light to be relpaced. more for taller ladder work. Bigger floods need to be quoted. Flush mount indoor light, 50-100 to replace existing light. Specialty lights need to be quoted. Outdoor wall sconces 100-200 perlight. pendants 50-100 ball park estimates,,,,,could be more due to location or many variables. These prices are for cheap fixture and fast labor.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

actually, I can probably retrofit 3 fixtures to your one new layin. We must be speaking of different kits, or you are one fast man! 

and it's more cost effective to retro if the can/door/lens is in good shape....

From an ROI perspective, it's usually a no brainer.


----------

